# Which One Is More Preferrable???? General Query For Public Opinion...!



## samikhan007 (Jan 13, 2017)

I was recently asked by my little brother as to which medical field will suite him the most. The problem here is he is interested in joining DOW University but unfortunately his percentage allows him self financed studies in BDS. Wheres, he can opt for MBBS in KMDC.......? I would appreciate your honest opinions on this......!

Sami Khan
medonline.pk


----------



## Uzair Ahmed (Jun 26, 2016)

If he really wants to do MBBS then he should go for KMDC.


----------



## samikhan007 (Jan 13, 2017)

Thank you Uzair for the suggestion..! I am also considering that MBBS would be a far better option than BDS....!


----------

